# Spalted cherry



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

My Nephew works for a local landscaper. This winter he brought home some huge pcs. of firewood with the front end loader. Yesterday I sliced off a cookie. That's when I realized it was cherry. Approx size 1.75'' x 24'' x 30 ''. I routed it flat on both sides, then had it drum sanded. I dampened with water for the pic.

Eye candy or eye sore? :huh: Its not punky.

I've got more but I'm going to have my local sawyer cut the cookies.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Those will make killer table tops IMO.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

*question about spalted cherry*

Does anyone happen to know if what's in this cherry is really "spalt" or some other form of incipient rot? I've been told, but don't really know, that cherry doesn't spalt, or almost never spalts and that what you see, like the above, is almost always a form of rot different than the fungus that causes spalting.

Outstanding that you got to it before it got punky, whatever the cause is.

Paul


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

phinds said:


> Does anyone happen to know if what's in this cherry is really "spalt" or some other form of incipient rot? I've been told, but don't really know, that cherry doesn't spalt, or almost never spalts and that what you see, like the above, is almost always a form of rot different than the fungus that causes spalting.
> 
> Outstanding that you got to it before it got punky, whatever the cause is.
> 
> Paul



I concur ... it isn't spalt but is rot. :thumbsup:

The little experience I do have with spalt is I've always seen the fungus. This cherry didn't have any.


Though I wouldn't pay for such wood, I can't complain.

It was free:yes:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Fill the cracks with clear (or choice of color) epoxy and it will be an eye-catcher. 

"Wow where did you get that!" 
"I made it. " 
"No way!" 
"Way." 
"Would you make me one?" 
"No way" 
"I'll pay you!" 
"Okay. Way." 

This is just a WAG, but I think that is the same fungi that creates the spalt lines. Spalt after all *is* rot that hasn't advanced as far. But again, I don't have anything to reference on this I am just guessing that what we see there would have eventually started to show some black spalt lines in areas, because I have seen some of my spalt experiments look like that at some stage before the lines show up.


----------

